# Prince of persia forgotten sands problem



## Janakkarma (Apr 4, 2011)

My prince of persia forgotten sands game does not open.the game laungh with error message(can't find binkw32.dll)


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF,
first of all you have Windows XP SP2, that is not supported anymore, go the microsoft web page, download and install the SP3 (it's free)
download Revo Uninstaller from my sig, open it and use to uninstall Prince of Persia, also remove all its remaining from the registry and the HDD when prompted.
Restart your PC and reinstall the game
go to the Windows Folder (C:\windows) -> System32
search for this file: binkw32.dll
Copy it
go to Windows -> System and paste the file in the System folder
Try the game


----------



## Janakkarma (Apr 4, 2011)

*Prince of persia persia for gotten sands problem*

I got a problem in prince of persia forgotten sands pc game.i face a door the door was not open iam still stuck please help me


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

where did you get the game from?
if downloaded, please refer from where


----------

